# PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?



## Jjjjj (13. März 2012)

Soll ich epdm oder PVC Folie benutzen?¿?¿?
Über die Folie kommt ne ufermatte und drunter ein vlies


----------



## Joerg (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

EPDM wenn es preislich passt.


----------



## Jjjjj (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Warum epdm


----------



## Ironm (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Vorteil: lässt sich zum Beispiel faltenfrei und leichter verlegen, da die Folie dehnbar ist.

Nachteil: Im Vergleich teurer


----------



## Eugen (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Am besten nimmst du Ethylen-Propylen-Dien-Kautschuk
und fragst niimer weiter,sondern liest mal selbst im Forum oder googelst etwas.
Oder hast du es nicht so mit der Lesekompetenz ??


----------



## kohau12 (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Hallo Josha,

nimm EPDM, ist haltbarer und läßt sich auch besser verlegen. PVC wird mit der Zeit spöde.

Gruß  Heinz


----------



## Joachim (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

@Heinz 
Die Zeit kann aber schon lang sein.  Wenn man das was über dem Wasser ist, gut bedeckt (Ufermatte?) dann seh ich da weniger Probleme. Zumal sich PVC gerade für Anfänger leichter verarbeiten lässt (kleben).

"Besser" ist EPDM sicher - aber eben auch teurer.


----------



## Jjjjj (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Gut dann epdm von Kreimers die kostet 5,99pro m² und hat 20 Jahre Garantie und die ist von Oase


----------



## Piddel (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Nimm einfachen Zement - passt schon 
aber wie kann man Fragezeichen umdrehen ?
und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unter den Algen dieser Teichwelt


----------



## Jjjjj (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

@piddel: bei meinem iPod muss ich das Fragezeichen gedrückt halten dann kann ich das auswählen
Mal eine ganz dumme frage wo finde ich hier diesen Flohmarkt


----------



## underfrange (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Sag mal ist das dein Ernst? In welche Schule gehst du denn oder bist du nur zu Faul zum Suchen?? 
Langsam wirst du sehr nervig. Geh ins Forum, kies dir ein paar Beiträge durch und dann findest du auch den Flohmarkt. 
Andernfals ist am Wochenende bei dir in der nähe bestimmt ein Flohmarkt.

P.S. Langsam glaube ich du verarscht uns:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34694


----------



## klaus e (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Socrates hatte so was von Recht, der alte Grieche ....


----------



## Jjjjj (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Entschuldigung aber ich hab den wirklich nicht gefunden und ich gehe aufs Gymnasium


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Da bin ich doch froh das ICH nicht auf dem Gymnasium war!

Entschuldigung, das war etwas ungezogen. Mußte jetzt aber mal sein


----------



## I.koi (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Hätte dir meine Teichfolie aus meinem alten Teich, Die ist Dicht. 4*5 Meter PVC 1mm stark


----------



## Christine (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Lieber Illerkoi,

Du schreibst aber noch schlimmer als Josha


----------



## robsig12 (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Von einer gebrauchten PVC Folie würde ich abraten. EPDM kann gut noch einmal verwendet werden.


----------



## Frank 69 (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Hi 

ich sag dazu nichts, hab aber schon zuviel gelesen, und war nicht auf einem Gym.

Es soll Leute geben die wirklich einen Rat oder einen Tip suchen !!!! :?


----------



## Joachim (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

@Piddel
˙˙˙ pɐs ısʇ poɔɥ soʍɐs ʌou ǝıuɟɐɔɥ  geht auch ohne de Ei-gerät


----------



## Wuzzel (13. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Also da die ganzen JJJJJ themen eh überwiegend Off Topic sind frag ich mal ganz doof, wie kann man denn mit nem I Pod ueberhaupt schreiben ? Werden hier nicht die verschiedenen Apfelsorten verwechselt ?


----------



## Jjjjj (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Meine Mutter zwingt mich dies zu fragen:

Kann bei zu viel Regen der Teich überlaufen das der Garten dann Unterwasser steht. Wie bei Flüssen oder Seen die überlaufen


----------



## rumbalotte (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

...nicht, wenn du Sandsäcke am Teichrand stapelst, so wie bei Hochwasser an Flüssen...


----------



## Joachim (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

... es soll ohne diese Maßnahme (Sandsäcke) auch schon ganze Häuser einfach weg geschwemmt haben, hat mein Opa mich gezwungen zu schreiben...


----------



## klaus e (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

und wir hatten letztes Jahr nen Tsunami durchs Wohnzimmer laufen, als die Sarasas sich im  Synchronspringen übten ...


----------



## Christine (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Hallo Josha,

natürlich kann ein Teich auch überlaufen. Daher baut man ihn so, daß man einen Überlauf an einer Stelle hat, wo es keinen Schaden anrichtet. Man könnte zum Beispiel eine kleine Sickergrube anlegen (Ein tiefes Loch, dass dann mit Kieseln gefüllt wird, so, dass das Wasser dort in Ruhe versickern kann.)
Auf jeden Fall ist es sinnvoll, wenn die Terrasse und das Haus nicht tiefer als der Teich liegen...

Allerdings - wenn Euer Garten bei Starkregen unter Wasser steht, würde er das auch ohne Teich tun. Da macht das bisschen Teichfläche nichts aus.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Muss mal was zum Preis der Folien sagen: Als ich letztes Jahr meinen Teich gebaut habe und nach guter Folie gesucht habe, habe ich festgestellt, dass sich EPDM und PVC preislich nichts nehmen. Zumindest dann nicht, wenn man gleich belastbare Folien vergleicht. Z.B. ist eine 1,5er PVC-Folie so belastbar wie eine 1,15er EPDM-Folie. Der Preis ist nahezu gleich. Für mich gibt es keinen Grund mehr, PVC zu nehmen...


----------



## fränk2 (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Ich hab ebenfalls die Erfahrung gemacht das sich EPDM leichter verlegen lässt bzw. sehr dehnbar ist. Das mit der Faltenfreiheit sei mal dahingestellt denn das kommt auch sehr auf die Form deines Teiches an. Langzeiterfahrungen hab ich noch keine, die Folie ist jetzt ein jahr alt. 
Schau dich mal hier im Forum um - verwende die Suche - mir wurde für jedes Problem das ich hatte eine kompetente Lösung angeboten. 


gruß frank


----------



## Jjjjj (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Ich nehm jetzt epdm


----------



## Denniso (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Hallo Josha,

Lass den Teich nur halb voll Wasser, dann haste ein bisschen puffer für die Regenfälle und es spart kosten!

Ebenso musst du aufpassen den Filter nicht zu lange laufen zu lassen am Tag, sonst läuft dir der Teich auch über, denn da läuft ja immer wasser raus!


man man man....

Meine Mutter zwingt mich nicht solche doofen Fragen zu stellen


----------



## underfrange (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Oder kauf dir nen Teichsimulator. Dir, deinen Eltern und den Fischen zuliebe


----------



## Denniso (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

   





Der war gut


----------



## Joerg (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Uwe,
Josha hat nun schon einige Empfehlungen für das Projekt integriert.
Auch wenn die Fragen schon mal etwas kurz formuliert sind. 

Es gibt wohl noch deutlich ungünstigere Teiche für Fische. 

Dennis, wer Säurefässer als Filter nimmt, sollte nicht als erster mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## Moonlight (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Ihr solltet euch was schämen, so ne verarsche . . . und dann auch noch bei einem teenager


----------



## underfrange (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Tja wer beratungsresistent ist, immer wieder die selben Fragen stellt, obwohl er schon 100 mal die Antworten bekommen hat der darf sich nicht wundern wenn er nicht ernst genommen wird.

@Joerg: Integriert hat er bis jetzt noch nichts. Er ist ja noch verletzt. Ich denke das das alles an den Kosten scheitern wird, da er sich dieser nicht bewusst ist


----------



## Eugen (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch was schämen, so ne verarsche . . . und dann auch noch bei einem teenager



Eine Runde Mitleid,  bitte  
Wenn meine Kinder sich in diesem Alter so in einem öffentlichen Forum "aufgeführt" hätten, hätte ich ihnen aber sowas von erzählt. 
Der Typ ist 14 und geht angeblich ins Gymnasium.  shock

Btw. Solange immer noch Antworten auf seine ..... Einzeiler kommen,wird das nieee aufhören.


----------



## Eugen (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Dennis, wer Säurefässer als Filter nimmt, sollte nicht als erster mit Steinen werfen.



@ Joerg:
Was ist da denn schlimm dran. 
Ich geh mal davon aus,dass da keine Säure mehr drin ist. 
Und jetzt erzähl mir bitte nix über Rückstände und so.


----------



## Denniso (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

@ Eugen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34570 <- Fotos


----------



## Wuzzel (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Nahmt zusammen  

[OT]Wuzzel is amused. 
Wird uns doch anhand dieses Exempels sichtbar vor Augen geführt, wohin sich die Gesellschaft entwickelt. 
Ungeduldig werden Fragen gestellt und es wird eine Antwort in einer gewissen Zeit erwartet, fast so, als ob es sich bei den Usern des Forums um Antwortmaschinen handelt. 
Trotz mehrfachen Verstössen gegen das gute Benehmen und jegliche Netzetikette auch nach freundlich vorgebrachten Hinweisen ist kaum Besserung festzustellen. 
Mit dem Medium Internet wird arglos, inkompetent und unhöflich agiert. 
Und diejenigen die das (inzwischen auf zugegeben recht lustige Weise) anprangern sollen sich dann schämen ? 
Vielleicht ist es an der Zeit eine Frageecke für Kinder, Heranwachsende und Netzneulinge einzurichten, damit durch solch wirre Threads nicht die hohe Fachkompetenz des Forums ins Zwielicht gerät. 

Andererseits müssen wir uns vielleicht daran gewöhnen, das dies vielleicht der Umgangston der Zukunft ist. 
Auch ich erlebe im Geschäftsleben inzwischen Anfragen, oder e-mails, die jegliche Form der Höflichkeit vermissen lassen. Grussformeln, "Danke" und "Bitte" werden heute schnell zur Mangelware. 

Oder ist es einfach so, das wenn man älter wird pauschal früher alles besser war ? 

Auf jeden Fall denke ich, das in diesem Forum ein Mindestanspruch auch an den Fragenden durchaus gestellt werden darf. [/OT]

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## koifischfan (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Ober er freiwillig aufs Gymnasium geht? 



> Oder kauf dir nen Teichsimulator. Dir, deinen Eltern und den Fischen zuliebe


Gibbet das auch als App?


----------



## Wuzzel (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

[OT]


> "Alda, Gymnasier sind foll dumm." - "Das heißt Gymnasiast, du Spacken!"


[/OT]

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## underfrange (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Ober er freiwillig aufs Gymnasium geht?
> 
> 
> Gibbet das auch als App?



Ja vom crazy Frog im Sparabo


----------



## Dr.J (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

[OT]Ihr müsst mal lesen, was wir im Support mitmachen.

Kommentare ala "Kann mich nicht anmelden!" ist noch harmlos.
Wie Wolf schon schrieb: "Höflichkeit ist eine Zier, aber weiter kommt man ohne ihr.....".
[/OT]


----------



## Carlo (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Ich muss mal Wuzzel Recht geben (Beitrag 38)

Ich kenne bereits auch manche "Unverschähmtheiten".
viele verstecken sich im "Netz" und lassen die Sau raus, oder nur die eigene Blödheit.

Zum Glück sind nicht alle so.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Wuzzel (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Hallo Josha 

[OT]Deine Fragezeichen und Deine Ausrufezeichentaste klemmt ! 
Ausserdem bringt es nichts hier zu verallgemeinern, ich könnte mich an keinen meiner Sätze erinnern wo ich über Deine Mutter hergezogen habe. Ich kenne Deine Mutter ja gar nicht. Und den ganzen Tag schon mal gar nicht , da war ich arbeiten.
Allgemein alle als A.. löcher zu titulieren,  das ist in der Tat recht unhöflich. 
[/OT]
Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Doc (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

Wurden die Lehrer eigentlich bestochen? :__ nase

No comment ... Josha 

Nur einen: Lesen > Verstehen > Nachdenken > Duden holen > Sätze niederschreiben


----------



## Christine (14. März 2012)

*AW: PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?*

So - Schluß mit  Lustig!

Christine 
Mod-Team


----------

